# Laws and Regs



## simonsmitch (Mar 8, 2009)

Can anyone help me with the laws of running/owning a coffee shop?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## MarcusTagesson (Mar 27, 2009)

I am also looking to know what kind of licenses, law and regulations that you need to be aware of when you are opening a coffe shop. I would appreciate a fast response. Thank you!


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

Register with your local council as a food business.

Get hygiene training, certificates ideally.


----------

